# Takedown Starship



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I got a box in the mail from a very dear slingshot friend in a far off land. I'm not going to name him because what he sent me isn't allowed where he is and I'd hate to even take a chance of starting any trouble for him. He knows who he is, though and his generosity continues to inspire me 

Here's what I got:

























This is the first "Takedown Starship" I've seen and it's awesome! It started out as a +16" shooter made from top quality Baltic Birch and was then precision cut and fitted with two hinges and latches that allow it to collapse to 12" overall length. When it is folded out and the latches are engaged the fit is totally solid. It's still obviously not pocketable but would easily fit in the bottom of a backpack. I set it up to shoot flechettes because that's what I do with starships.

Along with that I received a sheet of Linatex and a pocket shooter of an excellent size and shape:









Thank you very much, my friend!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

That is just super coolest starship I have seen...As like you say can be placed in a back pack for a weekend junt..

nice little side kick shooter as well....as to lina tex..A ok...cut down 5/8" x 1/2" taper to pouch works great or just a straight cut 3/8"

still has some zip too it...7/16" steel balls work very well....Have fun my friend..Happy Shooting~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Cool now that sets the creative juices flowing. Dang it as if I didn't have enough to do. Just think of the possibilities - extending thick wall carbon fiber starships.


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

really cool!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Cool, a takedown starship tjats something, and wow Wingshooter thats sounds uber cool


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

That's awesome. I see a trend of tri-fold startships sometime in the future!

Nice work, mystery man. Happy shooting MJ.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That take down aspect is really appealing. When I made my aluminum frame slingshot crossbow, I made it so it would be easy to take apart at the middle for ease of transport. But mine used nuts and bolts. I like those gizmos in that one.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

VERY COOL!


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

Very interesting ideas in this one. A foot will do perfectly for backpacks, but still with all the benefits of starships. Whoever made this, amazing work and design!


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

This is awesome! I'm stealing the idea!


----------



## Stretch (Jan 8, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## gaia (Jan 24, 2014)

great job!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Looking good your new shooters, let the flechettes fly,

a friendly package, cheers to mister x :wave:


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Now I see a practical use for sling bow fishing with this one.I could discretely get this into places without being noticed.


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

That is awesome!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

That is pretty darn neat.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

007 ????


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Sweet! Your lucky to have gotten those!


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

That's the coolest thing ever!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I think this is the one I have now.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

That looks pretty awesome! :violin:


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

nike said:


> That looks pretty awesome! :violin:


IT IS!!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

This wins the coveted MacGuyver Award and the entire internet!


----------

